# Snowed in!



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2008)

We got so much snow the last two days over a foot and it is still snowing, I just love it. Here's a couple of pics of it on the b b q grill. Make yourself a snowman on me!







This pic makes it look kind of like a seal, don't it?


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 27, 2008)

dont get me wrong thats alot but we got more in Montana. how deep was that. at my house in mountains we got around 1 foot and more in certain spots. up at a ski hill where its real snow i was sunk in snow up around my neck and im 5'10"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> dont get me wrong thats alot but we got more in Montana. how deep was that. at my house in mountains we got around 1 foot and more in certain spots. up at a ski hill where its real snow i was sunk in snow up around my neck and im 5'10"


Well there's about 2 foot on the grill, but only about 15" on the ground now, we get it too, but not near that much, last year we had about 2" and a half feet. Snow is fun isn't it!


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2008)

You can keep it. I hate snow.


----------



## Orin (Feb 28, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> We got so much snow the last two days over a foot and it is still snowing, I just love it. Here's a couple of pics of it on the b b q grill. Make yourself a snowman on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the pink things?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2008)

My hubby made a face with them for the grandkids! Orin you get that much snow? We in total got almost 2' here and in lodi, it is hardy covering the ground and that is less than 20 miles from here!


----------



## joossa (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice snowman (or snowthing... whatever it is).


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWWW!!No fair!!! :angry: We caught the butt of the storm and only go a measly 1/2 foot, man!! I was so hoping it would snow so much wwe would have to dig our way out of the front door of the complex like back in 2001 or so. The boys loved it even though they only got one little snow day!! It was cute though!!! Still hoping for the big blast and we still have right up until May for that to happn!! So, fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## king_frog (Feb 28, 2008)

I Love Snow!


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 28, 2008)

We never have had a snow day in my life. we have really deep snow. but we also have big trucks and know how to handle snow good.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 29, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> I Love Snow!


*shivers* I'm scared of snow. I'm scared of the cold.


----------



## Orin (Feb 29, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> My hubby made a face with them for the grandkids! Orin you get that much snow? We in total got almost 2' here and in lodi, it is hardy covering the ground and that is less than 20 miles from here!


We got about a foot but the wind blew some into to 2' and other areas 1".


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 29, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> I Love Snow!


i love it too... well for devilish experiments mwuhahahahaha...^^


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw a few snowflakes one day this year, but they melted when they landed.  

I was born in the snow, and I kinda miss it.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2008)

Never will see that in Houston Texas Becky  However, we had 30s yesterday..brrr.... lot of wind but no snow. Honestly though, same as Rick, i hate snow. 3 years in freezing Butte, Montana makes me loathe snow. So i can understand what Chameleonare means.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2008)

Not real sure why anyone hates snow, its just cold rain ya know!  The bush outside the office window has Cardinals and the biggest fattest Robins I have ever seen, they are trying to build nests in it, it is an evergreen bush,,, very large. The bush as well as everything else here this Wed 5th of March is covered in Ice and on top of that a new 1" of snow. They are picking away the ice and just seem very happy and content, I have some different suets out there about 10' away, so they work for a while and then snack for awhile. I must say they all appear very healthy birds, which is good news considering the West Nile Virus has been found around here!


----------



## Orin (Mar 5, 2008)

I may have missed it, what are the pink things?


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 5, 2008)

Funny - during the course of week in Poland we had a hurricane, then a bit of hail, then sunny weather, and today it was snowing - strange, no?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2008)

Orin said:


> I may have missed it, what are the pink things?


EYEBALLS :lol: 



Kruszakus said:


> Funny - during the course of week in Poland we had a hurricane, then a bit of hail, then sunny weather, and today it was snowing - strange, no?


NO, maybe u really live in OHIO, our weather here is the same. With 12" of snow expected tomorrow!

Here is how it looked today!











CAN YOU SEE THE ICE HANGING ON THE FENCE AND THE TREES!


----------



## Mantida (Mar 6, 2008)

Aw I'm jealous Becky, I want it to snow here.  

The more snow the better - meaning the less school. Huahua! :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah - I'd like more snow in Poland too, I haven't seen a good, solid winter since I was yae high!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea we are all out of school days here, I guess they are gonna be borrowing from the summer break. Tomorrow promises to have a start of 12" and by sat nite another 12"! So two feet of snow on top of Ice! SSSSSSSSSslick is what I calls it! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 8, 2008)

Heres what we got today, sat Mar, 8. This is pic of the grill again, only cannot get to it to put the eyes in and the snow in front of it almost covers it all up!


----------



## thebugwife (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't understand how you guys deal with all cold! It was 72 F today @ my house! But I grew up in a place where we never had a snow day but we did get to go home if the air conditioner broke in the summer!

I was BBQing last weekend!


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 9, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Heres what we got today, sat Mar, 8. This is pic of the grill again, only cannot get to it to put the eyes in and the snow in front of it almost covers it all up!


i,m jelous *sigh*


----------

